# Evening All



## Safetyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Good Day Gents, No not another Digger Limey this time. I was looking for info on two Corsairs i have been trying to compleat and this was one of the Hits Nice place you have here guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site mate, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome mate!


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard. So tell us about those Corsairs of yours.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 21, 2007)

you have to tell,,,, otherwise grounded


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi


----------



## Safetyon (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi guys i will tell you about the the long saga of the corsairs do i post here or in with the model section? ps how do you post pictures over here??


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2007)

I would post it in the model section. You can upload if you go advanced (just below the text editor) there is a button called manage attachments or something. Be careful and resize your pictures before uploading. To big is not good for the internet


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcom to the forum, Safetyon.. There has to be a story behind the
log-on. Maybe an ex-Royal Marine ? Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi there Safetyon and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2007)

Hallo,
Nice to read you. Welcome there.


----------



## Safetyon (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcome chaps, no not Royal Marine CCHEESE Royal Electrical Mechanical Engineers R E M E 66 to 72. I think we were tough  but not that tough we repaired ALL the army’s kit from pencil sharpeners to Mk4 chieftains, 6 of the best years of my life. Are there many ex service personel on the forum?


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, there's a bunch of retired and ex service personnel here.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bloody oath although i am not among them.
BTW welcome to the forum mate pity your not an aussie we've almost got the numbers to overthrow the yanks and take control of this joint.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 23, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forums


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## grob (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Safety
Welcome to one of the BEST sites for research. A weekend Para gunner myself (TA). Best of luck with the Corsairs


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome !


----------

